
How am I going to became visible? - RomanistHere
What is the point of invisibility? I register - can&#x27;t comment or write, cause of low karma or whatever it called here. Need to be promoted to get out of it. To someone promote me, I have to be visible, isn&#x27;t it? I&#x27;m not even sure, someone&#x27;ll ever see this text, lol!
======
mtmail
I saw it and clicked the 'vouch' button here and on your previous post. I
think anybody with 25 karma points can vouch. Welcome to HN!

